# Planted some Java moss today



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

My first attempt at planting a tank. I heard this stuff is super easy to grow. So for $5 i am giving it a try.


----------



## comler (Mar 10, 2009)

I chuckled when I read the title "Planted...Java moss..." But, I guess "planted" is as good a word as any when it comes to adding the stuff to your tank. 

You'll have a lifetime supply. I had some Java moss in my tank once and it was like the Energizer bunny of water plants - it kept growing, and growing, and growing. It met it's demise when I switched tanks and didn't transfer it.

It's great stuff - especially for fry to hide themselves in.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, i couldnt think of anything else either but planted. I was gonna go with placed. lol


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Java Moss is great stuff, comler is not joking when he says you will have a lifetime supply. You can get pretty creative with it, as long as you weigh it down for a week or so on any surface it will usually cling to it and stay stable. I use it as bedding for about a 1/3rd of my tank digging small pits in the gravel and my kuhli loaches and shrimp hang out in there for most of the day.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Nice pics of the moss  but in the future could you please use your photo gallery feature to upload your photos You will find that at the top of the main screen, Thanks

*


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

I like the look of your java moss in the tank. I have found that I don't even need a tank light to keep it alive, just let a little light leak into the room from a window, not onto the tank, and it gets enough light to grow slowly. 

What is the problem using photobucket to post pictures Jim? I always do that so that I can use a picture wherever I want to.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

Oldman said:


> I like the look of your java moss in the tank. I have found that I don't even need a tank light to keep it alive, just let a little light leak into the room from a window, not onto the tank, and it gets enough light to grow slowly.
> 
> What is the problem using photobucket to post pictures Jim? I always do that so that I can use a picture wherever I want to.


Jarred has asked me to request you use the gallery feature instead of the insert image button.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

If you want it to grow around the rock, take the rock and moss out. Spread the moss out evenly over the rock...throw away the brown stuff (its dead). Get some fishing line and wrap it around the moss and rock. 

In about a week or 2 you can't even see the string any more and the moss will start growing out from the rock like a Chia pet.


----------

